# Canadian Electrical Code 8-110 & 8-200



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

I would think the use would dictate what is and isnt considered living space.

In terms of demand load, if the garage has been converted to a living space in regards to adding receptacles and what not, then I would think you would use that in determining square footage of living space. 


If its a regular garage, then i would say you wouldnt include it


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

A man cave in the garage is still a garage.

Tim


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Attached or detached?
Do you have to move anything to get the car in?
Does it have any permanent fixtures installed that could be considered living space ( kitchen, bath)?

With all the Air B&B's popping up they are the things they look for down here.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

If you are still parking a car in there, it’s not a living space IMO, it’s a garage. 

Building code determines areas, not electrical code so that is where you need to look.

What is the issue you are dealing with is my question. Trying to get away from arc fault rules or smoke alarms?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

DougW said:


> Why are garages not considered living spaces? reference to a code rule or building standard please!
> At what threshold do garages become living spaces? example. The garage is insulated, heated, has carpet, a sofa and a tv... but I can still open the garage door and park my car in the garage. Is it garage or a living space?


It's both and must comply with requirements for both.

But it doesn't matter what I say. It matters what plans examiners and inspectors are going to say in the subject jurisdiction, so ask them.

No sleeping in that room!
One of the most important code requirements is no openings or air exchanges from a garage to a sleeping room due to risk of death by Carbon Monoxide. Grandpa tinkers with the 'vette while his daughter puts the baby down for a nap. Not good result.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

eddy current said:


> If you are still parking a car in there, it’s not a living space IMO, it’s a garage


 So full of crap, i can hardly walk in the garage let alone get a car in there


----------



## Marsterq (1 mo ago)

but I can still open the garage door and park my car in the garage. Is it garage or a living space?


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

It's a garage with benefits. 

Tim


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Some types of rules and definitions fall back to building code. That's where applicable fire protections, access/egress, heating/ventilation, and exhaust/fuel fumes considerations are dealt with.

Imho, it doesn't cease to be a garage until it's modified to prevent a vehicle from entering it.

Some municipalities ammend or relax their code enforcement in various ways to accomodate (legalize) illegal rental suites.

Long story short, it depends. You have to cooperate with your AHJ.


----------

